# parking a car outside a squat



## ratsteak (Oct 13, 2017)

i'm planning on scoping out some places in FL to do some temporary/practice squatting since i haven't done it before and i want to get confident with it before i do anything big. i've got a car (pretty fucken sketchy looking.. duct-taped tire arch, huge scratch from when someone keyed it, some mysterious yellowish splatter on the window that i keep forgetting to clean, etc) but i don't want to sell it, so i'm not really sure what i should do with it

what do yall do with your cars if you have them? i feel like parking even a normal-looking car outside an abandoned place would get pigs sniffing around. especially if it's in some suburb. and maybe parking at a nearby lowes or wmart would be ok for a little while but i would stress so hard about it getting broken into. i have no idea how much vehicle storage costs or if i would be able to afford it.

alternatively, maybe parking outside a squat isn't really that big of a deal at all? i wouldn't know


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 13, 2017)

look up the adverse posesion laws for the state you're in


----------



## Deleted member 20065 (Oct 14, 2017)

dirtgrub said:


> i'm planning on scoping out some places in FL to do some temporary/practice squatting since i haven't done it before and i want to get confident with it before i do anything big. i've got a car (pretty fucken sketchy looking.. duct-taped tire arch, huge scratch from when someone keyed it, some mysterious yellowish splatter on the window that i keep forgetting to clean, etc) but i don't want to sell it, so i'm not really sure what i should do with it
> 
> what do yall do with your cars if you have them? i feel like parking even a normal-looking car outside an abandoned place would get pigs sniffing around. especially if it's in some suburb. and maybe parking at a nearby lowes or wmart would be ok for a little while but i would stress so hard about it getting broken into. i have no idea how much vehicle storage costs or if i would be able to afford it.
> 
> alternatively, maybe parking outside a squat isn't really that big of a deal at all? i wouldn't know


What part of Florida? I'm in Tampa


----------



## roguetrader (Oct 14, 2017)

like you say the car will probably attract attention to your location - i'd park it nearby but not right outside your squat building, take all valuables out and leave a 'broken down but not abandoned sign' in the window, which might explain its continued presence to passing cops...


----------



## Koala (Oct 14, 2017)

Yeah street parking would be your best bet. unless there's like a longer hidden driveway you could drive your car all the way up to the house. I've never worried about it too much but I guess our vehicles/motorbikes were in decent shape too


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Oct 15, 2017)

If theres other cars parked around, I wouldnt sweat about it at all. Maybe just move it around a bit so it looks like it's being used? 

If it looks out of place, I would park it at the nearest place where a car wouldn't look weird and have the same strategy


----------

